# Help identify this plant?



## Mech (Aug 2, 2012)

I recently bought this plant from Kingeds, but I have no idea what its called. Anyone?


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Doesn't look like an aquatic plant to me. At first I thought lobelia cardinalis but the leaves don't look right.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

looks kinda like Lizards tail Saururus cernuus


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I had this plant a couple years ago and it never grew. It was planted in a hi tech setup with Co2. Gradually it deteriorated and after a year or so, it was no more. Maybe it's not an aquatic plant.


----------



## Mech (Aug 2, 2012)

Captured Moments said:


> I had this plant a couple years ago and it never grew. It was planted in a hi tech setup with Co2. Gradually it deteriorated and after a year or so, it was no more. Maybe it's not an aquatic plant.


Oh that's unfortunate.... Thanks for the info though


----------

